#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details Part 2

## amos.chalie

Jee-Advanced 2015 qualified candidates after a seat acceptance at the reporting centre (any one of the seven zonal IITs, viz. IIT Bombay, IIT Delhi, IIT Guwahati, IIT Kanpur, IIT Kharagpur, IIT Madras, IIT Roorkee), candidates who are finally admitted at any one of the institutes within IITs-ISM, can see the details about the reporting for Admission at that institute in the attachments below.


At the time of reporting candidates are advised to bring the following documents.


1. Final course allotment letter from JOSAA, Admit card of JEE (Advanced) 2015, class XII mark sheetsand passing certificate, School leaving/transfer certificate (as applicable), and Class X (High School)Board Certificate/Any other certificate as proof of date of birth;


2. Valid certificate of Category in the prescribed format (in case of OBC (NCL), SC, ST, PwD and DSstudents only) issued by a Competent Authority;


3. Your parental income certificate, if you would like to be considered for scholarships given to studentswith low parental income; and


4. Medical test reports of a) Hemoglobin percentage b) DLC/TLC report c) ESR report, d) ABO typing,and e) Urine Report (routine and microscopic).


5. Passport size photographs (6 no.)


For the first part: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...Details-Part-1





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

